# <<<<<Friday Pics>>>>>>



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

1. I found 2 very needy families for Christmas and did Turkey dinners with sides for them. We gave them fruits, desserts, flowers, etc.
2. Smoked!
3. One of the meals
4 & 5 Kids opened 1 early Christmas gift
6. Officer Joey Jr

7. Built it all by himself, he said it was the stairway to his house


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

New Years at the Mud park.

1. 3 hawt mud women. My wife in the middle
2. Me water wheelie
3. ME n Chase doing a recovery right at midnight New Yrs. I stopped to do my fireworks, lol
4. Guy almost flipped his new razor in a creek, another recovery we did. These were total strangers, but thats what its about
5. The guys we were pulling out at midnight
6. My daughter
7. My buddy Ryan going in a deep mudhole
8. Mrs Mud***** and my daughter


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow Texans..A Whole generation has been waiting


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Here's an otter I seen cruising around the boat ramp at the 2004 bridge


----------



## FishingGramps (Feb 20, 2008)

Did anyone notice the cheerleader pics above? Nice!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

rio frio said:


> Good luck tomorrow Texans..A Whole generation has been waiting


I like the picture with those nice trunks :cheers:


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My 2001 F-150 "gave out" this week (transmission among other things). Decided to make a move for a new truck.


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

1. porcupines buisness side
2. flounder about to have a bad night
3. son out in the wilderness
4. wood duck shot on toledo
5. bluebird on wood I made
6. ribeye roast in big easy


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Little New Years vacation to the big city with the gal friend 

Peter Lugars steakhouse in Brooklyn is amazing


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

Couple more 

Great trip


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Just a couple from the past few weeks. My wife and I to everyone. 
Wife, daughter and three of the grandkids. I loved it!
ps, my digital broke over the holidays so my phone got a workout


----------



## wickedinhere (Oct 4, 2004)

Duck hunter scene i cut yesterday it will get paint this weekend.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

*Beautiful!*



wickedinhere said:


> Duck hunter scene i cut yesterday it will get paint this weekend.


That is amazing work!! Great Job!!


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

:mpd: My Son Steven loves the holidays!


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

My brother took my niece on her first fishing trip at the Sylvan beach pier.
























And just for giggles...









Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

*pics*

1. Pic my 5 yr daughter drew of us in my boat with our all our names on the side

2. Tug O War


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

Geez I cant even post my crappy pics after some of these lol. Awesome work guys


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

First rod I've ever built.
My sons first deer.
Good beer


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

Where was the porcupine, in Texas? 

I hunt pheasants every year in North Dakota, and my little female Golden is the World Champion Finder of Porcupines! Three years in a row she's gotten hit. This year she just kept hunting, then I had to take her to the vet to get the quills out of her snout. She just doesn't learn....


----------



## Lesto (Mar 4, 2005)

I few from last week.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

We finally had the chance to take advantage of the short weather window and get offshore. Perfect weather and we caught fish all day long with my regular crew.










29" Endangered Species










My wife said it was the best day she had ever had offshore!










Vee3 Hooked Up










State Water Snapper










My nephew with his first Red Ryder BB Gun


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Hope everyone had a great holiday. Been pretty busy on this end. 
So here are a few from Boliver Beach


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

kerrville tx
Ive never seen one in the wild before, that weekend we saw 4 
weird that they just appeared

it was actually caught in a snare, it took some ******* engineering to get it free with out getting stuck and keeping it alive



Buckshot Magee said:


> Where was the porcupine, in Texas?
> 
> I hunt pheasants every year in North Dakota, and my little female Golden is the World Champion Finder of Porcupines! Three years in a row she's gotten hit. This year she just kept hunting, then I had to take her to the vet to get the quills out of her snout. She just doesn't learn....


----------



## toyotapilot (Jun 11, 2004)

Since we are talking porcupines, here is a recent photo we took of the end of a porcupine quill.... Extreme magnification.....


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

The last sunset of 2011 taken over the brush country of South Texas in McMullen county.


----------



## Capt. John Havens (May 28, 2004)

Spent New Years in Vegas. First 2 Pictures are Freemont Street at 9pm New Years eve, while it was still relatively calm. Third picture is the Shark tank at the Golden Nugget. The last is a little trout I caught recently.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Where was the porcupine, in Texas?.


Great pic from the OP.

Only one I've seen in Texas was dead and was between Blanco and Burnet county. Be cool to see one up close alive - but far enough from them quills.


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

swifty said:


> Great pic from the OP.
> 
> Only one I've seen in Texas was dead and was between Blanco and Burnet county. Be cool to see one up close alive - but far enough from them quills.


The locals I hunt with in North dakota shoot them on sight! There's a lot of them, and the dogs get hit pretty often. I carry fly-tying forceps, and remove the quills myself - Except this year I had to get Tommie sedated as the quills had gone through her snout and she wouldn't hold still!


----------



## robie (Jun 16, 2008)

A couple of fun one:


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

1. Dove wrap's
2. Dove wrap's ready for freezer
3. South Texas sunrise
4. South Texas sunset



.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Second doe this season
Current FFA project (Shaggy)


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

A few from last weekend in South Texas...
12/31/11 Sunset
Son's best bow kill so far.. 10pt
220lb boar
good deer for me... 11pt


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

The kid can sleep anywhere
License plate that made us laugh (sorry if it's yours)
Last weekend's haul - 50 trout and 2 flounder (not pictured)
Christmas prime rib before going in the big easy
Home made mac n cheese from the top
And, from the side
Stuffed mushrooms


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

Our new little helper.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*New Year's Weekend at Double Lake Recreation Area, Coldspring, TX*

Plenty of nice weather and good food (including the BEPs). The new mountain bike trails are great.


Campsite
Campsite
Bridge while geocaching on The Lone Star Hiking Trail
Double Lake. The lake was completely dry on Thanksgiving when we were there
New Year's Day Supper: Black Eye Peas, Dutch Oven Peach Apricot Pork Chops with Stuffing and Corn Muffins


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to Eat again.....*

Can you tell whick ones i cooked..

Sheeps on a Halfshell

Cappy Lunch Dawgs
Pizzzzzzzza

Brick Oven Pizzza followed by the brick oven

Weigilla# 2 Potatoe Pancake n Periogie with some kick a44 Horsradish

Tuna Melts

Venison Ham Steaks


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*#2*

Ministrone Soup with Pancetta and ....

My Grand dad WW1 Stone - I wish I could of taken both gran dads feeching

My Grandma-ma working on New Years # 96

So - Weet-ness


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Where was the porcupine, in Texas?
> 
> I hunt pheasants every year in North Dakota, and my little female Golden is the World Champion Finder of Porcupines! Three years in a row she's gotten hit. This year she just kept hunting, then I had to take her to the vet to get the quills out of her snout. She just doesn't learn....


There are a ton of them in and around Junction, Texas. It is funny watching them climb a feed pen fence to get into the deer corn. The whole process takes about 5 minutes...LOL


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*just random. . . .*

1. Baby had a great Christmas
2. Broccoli and cabbage from Dad's garden


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Deer Fishing*

1. Find good location
2. Use the right bait
3. Wait patiently
4. Set the hook
5. Ready to be put on the stringer


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Got some super duper long distance shots of some visitors to the duck sloughs.... going back in 2 weeks with a better lens (55-250 was stretched out like crazy).. They were sitting at about 800 yards


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

*christmas skiing*

My beautiful daughter and I on top of the mountain over Christmas


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

thought this was a cool pic, the owner of the property was married where the cross is and there was a axis buck on one side and a axis doe onthe other.

my cull buck.

Bailey at the 4d polar express

Kayla at the 4d polar express

Wife and I out for the first time in a long time!

shots with the crew

the one that got away from me but found another hunter the week after.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

tentcotter said:


> 1. Find good location
> 2. Use the right bait
> 3. Wait patiently
> 4. Set the hook
> 5. Ready to be put on the stringer


Nothin to it...


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Burned up plenty of Texas asphault in the last few weeks.


----------



## Vee3 (Mar 15, 2005)

waverider said:


> We finally had the chance to take advantage of the short weather window and get offshore. Perfect weather and we caught fish all day long with my regular crew.
> <snip for brevity>


I was hoping you'd throw on some pics of the Cowboys (and of course, the cheerleaders!!) to go with the Texans pics earlier... I know you got a few good 'uns!

:cheers:


----------



## tomball terror (May 24, 2005)

Capt Jim West said:


> :mpd: My Son Steven loves the holidays!


Gotta love them pointers duck hunting! Mine lives for it!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

all good pics this week, really liked the eagles


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

swifty said:


> Great pic from the OP.
> 
> Only one I've seen in Texas was dead and was between Blanco and Burnet county. Be cool to see one up close alive - but far enough from them quills.


We caught this one on our property 20 miles south of Seguin.


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Got up this morning before heading here at the FD for my 24 hour shift and added the Guacamole and Mango.

Took a little for work and the rest goes down the street to my neighborhood Texans party.










Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Some boudain I made today . Made 32 links and put a few in the smokehouse .


----------



## Capt Jim West (Feb 24, 2010)

*Sunday Morning Duck Hunt.*

> The first 2 pics are brothers Mike & Matt.

> Then there's Duke.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Peter Lugars steakhouse in Brooklyn is amazing


My cousin's favorite place to eat up there. I've never been but if I am ever forced to go to NYC I'll make the trip. 

Good pictures.

TH


----------

